# Quarterly Co. Bianca Jade / Mizzfit **SPOILERS**



## lauradiniwilk (Dec 29, 2014)

Bianca Jade is a leading fitness and fashion expert, and the founder of MizzFIT.com. She sends edgy and innovative wellness items. Her boxes guide you to radiant style and a strong life


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Dec 29, 2014)

Not sure if this was already posted in the other Quarterly thread or not, but around Halloween Bianca posted in the comments of the MSA spoiler thread for the 5th box that the 6th box will contain her new barre socks.

http://www.mysubscriptionaddiction.com/2014/10/bianca-jade-quarterly-box-miz05-spoiler.html

http://mizzfit.com/blog/post/id/832-my-barre-socks-have-arrived--let-s-celebrate-at-the-barre-.sls

Also in the MIZ04 spoiler comments on MSA, Bianca mentioned designing your own pair of sneakers as a possible idea for the MIZ05 box.  That obviously didn't happen, so I don't know if it's on the table for MIZ06 or not.  There is also some talk about MIZ06 being dance themed in these comments. 

http://www.mysubscriptionaddiction.com/2014/08/bianca-jade-quarterly-miz04-box-spoilers.html


----------



## Jill Cortright Nolan (Jan 2, 2015)

Decided to sign up for this one after cancelling MSA once I saw the blanket and eyeshadow spoilers. Like the idea of the socks (I swapped for similar ones from the FabFitFun box, I think), though not too into designing my own tennis shoes. But her past boxes seem fairly consistently good, so I figured I'd take the plunge! Plus it fits in with my resolution to exercise more


----------



## s112095 (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm pretty sure this one is dance themed. She should start spoilers soon. The good thing is she usually reveals the entire box and her value is outstanding for $50.


----------



## Mermaid35 (Jan 4, 2015)

The theme for the January MizzFit box is "Clean Slate".  I imagine, in addition to the socks already mentioned, there will be things related to starting off on the right foot for the new year.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jan 5, 2015)

Bianca's blog recently mentioned / provided a code for FitBook Lite, so I was kind of wondering if we are getting one of those.  Seems like it would fit in well with the theme and with the New Year.


----------



## s112095 (Jan 5, 2015)

I'd love the fitBook. I also now want the AKT in motion dvd. But Bianca's box is one I've never been disappointed in. I didn't sub for the first few and was always mad so I'll trust her.


----------



## aniadania (Jan 10, 2015)

Bianca is trying to get us gym bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> she wrote it on her Facebook page. And her makeup artist is going to have her own Quarterly box!


----------



## Mermaid35 (Jan 10, 2015)

aniadania said:


> Bianca is trying to get us gym bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> she wrote it on her Facebook page. And her makeup artist is going to have her own Quarterly box!


That's the bag that was in the Conscious Commerce Box from Birchbox a few  months back.  I'm not much into clutches but I like the concept.  Definately fits in with the gym/fitness theme of this box.


----------



## aniadania (Jan 10, 2015)

That's right! I knew I saw it before!


----------



## Jill Cortright Nolan (Jan 12, 2015)

Do we know if this box is still supposed to ship this month? Seems like all the other boxes get delayed, so just wondering...


----------



## Mermaid35 (Jan 12, 2015)

MarylandGirl said:


> Do we know if this box is still supposed to ship this month? Seems like all the other boxes get delayed, so just wondering...


Bianca Jade said on Facebook today that box is Shipping Jan 23rd and spoilers will post this afternoon.  So far there will be a 1 month pass to BooyaFitness.  Don't know if that's online or in studios only.


----------



## aniadania (Jan 12, 2015)

Two more spoilers : scrub and fitbook  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PA Anna (Jan 12, 2015)

I can't wait! I did email Quarterly last week requesting a billing date and received the same date. I wasn't sure if it was accurate because usually Bianca Jade spoils a few items. I'm excited for the box and can't wait for the FitBook. I was looking for something similiar.


----------



## BratzFan (Jan 12, 2015)

I was super excited to learn about the Booya website--but they are currently offering a one month free trial. I'm pretty 'meh' about the fitbook, but I don't know much about it. It seems like a lot of data analysis--I do too much of that at work. I'm always excited to try new skincare and body products.

I want more spoilers!! I'm just sure she has something in there that I really want that will be worth at least the $50.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jan 13, 2015)

Of COURSE it's a fitbook, because I already bought one with the code she posted on her website a while back.  But it's the kind of thing where you fill one book and go on to the next.  Plus it would be nice to get the regular one since I bought the fitbook lite. 

Update:

Ooh, more specifics are up on MSA:

http://www.mysubscriptionaddiction.com/2015/01/bianca-jade-miz06-quarterly-box-spoilers.html

I am excited about the eyeko, the socks, and that it's the regular fitbook, so now I can try out both versions.  I wasn't excited about the scrub but then I thought about it and realized that I don't have too many scrubs waiting in the wings and this looks like a decent size.  Plus it's strawberry so maybe it will pair well with the strawberry cleanser I got in the PSMH fall box?  I am not excited about the booya fitness membership since it's $0 value given that they are offering 1 month free anyway.


----------



## s112095 (Jan 13, 2015)

This looks like another good box from her. I figure I'll find some sneaky way to get two months off the booya fitness thing although she says we'll be impressed by the program we're getting. But she was peeved people thought it was the whole box on MSA and didn't trust her. 

Though the 1st 2 items alone make up the box cost.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jan 13, 2015)

Twitter is blocked at work and my phone is dead, but I see on Bianca's website that she accidentally tweeted some more spoilers? 

Also, this is really freaking cool and I would love to win:

BIG NEWS: There's a GOLDEN TICKET in one #MIZ06 Quarterly box 4 a complete lucyactivewear #fitnessfashion makeover

I have a couple of Lucy outfits and I looooove them but feel totally guilty for spending that much money on fancy workout clothes.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jan 15, 2015)

Bianca flashed a picture on her recent youtube video that included the full spoilers (at least that was the impression I got from her video).  The only thing we didn't already know is Snap Infusion Supercandy.  She only included the Lucy logo in the picture so it's hard to tell if we will all receive an actual Lucy item or if that is just in reference to the golden ticket thing.  If there isn't a Lucy item, I still think it's a good box, but that Bianca protested a bit too much in her MSA comments about how OF COURSE those weren't all of the spoilers and that we should trust her more. 

If there IS a Lucy item, even a headband, that would elevate this box from good to great.  I am super happy with this subscription overall, and think I'll stay subscribed for at least the rest of the year.


----------



## BratzFan (Jan 15, 2015)

On instagram she said the box value is around $200.


----------



## Mermaid35 (Jan 15, 2015)

BratzFan said:


> On instagram she said the box value is around $200.


The spoilers total $100 if you include $8.50 for the exercise video membership.  I love a surprise, especially in the MizzFit box.


----------



## s112095 (Jan 16, 2015)

Concerning the Lucy product. Everyone is getting something from them:

Lucy Activewear is the bomb for being our Golden Ticket and for providing a little something extra inside every subscriber's box.

And that is perfect for me because I love Lucy. I like it more than lululemon anyway.


----------



## BratzFan (Jan 16, 2015)

Did anyone catch a TV clip featuring subscription boxes that was linked to her social media? I cannot find it anywhere and I just saw it yesterday. The box had the socks/mascara/scrub/one month membership to booya/a packet of the supercandy, and fitbook. I didn't see any lucy items or "new" items.

I feel like I'm going crazy!!!


----------



## BratzFan (Jan 16, 2015)

found it: http://wreg.com/2015/01/14/there-are-subscription-boxes-for-every-type-of-gift/


----------



## s112095 (Jan 16, 2015)

This is where I got the Lucy info. It's from her blog. A lucy item could make the value over the quoted $200...

http://mizzfit.com/blog/post/id/846-got-resolutions--there-s-a-box-for-that-.sls


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jan 16, 2015)

Okay, I need to see the math to guess what the Lucy item might be...

fitbook: $24.95

Christen Michel Glow: $25.50

eyeko sport: $24.00

boota fitness: $9.99

mizzfit for pointe studio socks: $20.00

snap infusion supercandy: $23.88 or $1.99, depending on what we are acutally getting. 

So the known spoilers are $128.32 or $106.43, depending on the size of the supercandy. 

The only accessory that would get us to the $200 mark is the Lucy gym bag, and it sounds like we are getting a gym clutch in the next box, so that would be kind of odd.  I can't imagine that they would send a fitted item since we have never given sizing. That would mean there would HAVE to be a Lucy giftcard worth at least $75 for her statement about the box being worth $200 to be true, right?


----------



## BratzFan (Jan 16, 2015)

*about a month ago she had a post stating*: Don't miss out on my next @quarterly box! #MIZ05 was too good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The next one (#MIZ06) comes out in January for your New Year's Resolutions.

*Then a lady asked*: Oh, How much are they and where can I purchase?

 *Bianca's response*: $50 with around $200 of value so u get a lot for your money and you can sign up at www.quarterly.co, just look for my name as a curator -- Bianca Jade

ugh, I wish I could copy and past into here.....

anyway, I'm super obsessing over this box...I just want to know what else is in there!!!


----------



## s112095 (Jan 16, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> Okay, I need to see the math to guess what the Lucy item might be...
> 
> fitbook: $24.95
> 
> ...


I wonder if it's maybe an accessory and a gift card from Lucy. A yoga towel or headband or something and a gift card.


----------



## aniadania (Jan 16, 2015)

I am so excited for this box! Already love everything in it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PA Anna (Jan 16, 2015)

I can't wait either! I am thinking that there will be one or two other unknown items besides the Lucy item. I wonder if she will provide more spoilers.


----------



## aniadania (Jan 17, 2015)

PA Anna said:


> I can't wait either! I am thinking that there will be one or two other unknown items besides the Lucy item. I wonder if she will provide more spoilers.


Exactly my thoughts! There are maybe 2 more mysterious items  LOVE this box! Super excited about Fitbook, it might help me keep accountable. I always fail after 1-2 weeks of exercises, maybe this time I will be able stick to it for 3 months!


----------



## PA Anna (Jan 20, 2015)

I was at Target today and saw a book called Clean Slate: A CookBook and Guide. It was about detoxing. It seems to fit with her theme and has a copyright of 12/14. Coincidence or will it be in the box?


----------



## skyflower (Jan 23, 2015)

Are we supposed to get charged today?  Any updates?

I am very much looking forward to this box!


----------



## BratzFan (Jan 23, 2015)

I just cancelled it. There is too much going on at Quarterly right now (horrible nina box, updated policies, MSA canceling her box). Bianca hyped this box up a lot for about a week and then it was radio silence......


----------



## Valerie1984 (Jan 26, 2015)

I was charged for my box sometime before 1 PM, EST. So, we'll see what else is in the box when it arrives in a few days. Hopefully a few other things other than the spoilers given.  I was thinking of cancelling if I wasn't charged today since we were supposed to be charged on the 23rd. I'd been wanting a box from Bianca since the first one and never got them. Hopefully this one lives up to the others, especially now that they changed their return policy.


----------



## aniadania (Jan 26, 2015)

I was charged too! For me this box is already a win. I like all spoilers and just can't wait for Fitbook!!!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jan 27, 2015)

Come onnnnnnnnnnnnnnn spoilers.  What is the earliest the boxes will start coming in?


----------



## Valerie1984 (Jan 27, 2015)

I got an e-mail an hour ago that mine has shipped! Hopefully that means it's here by Friday.


----------



## s112095 (Jan 27, 2015)

Mine should be here no later than Friday. Thursday if I'm super lucky. But I do work from home both days so I'll post spoilers if I'm first. 

ETA it weighs 3 lbs.


----------



## s112095 (Jan 27, 2015)

My delivery date updated to tomorrow!


----------



## Jasujo (Jan 28, 2015)

I got my shipping e-mail, but it says my box will not be here until Tuesday. :/


----------



## Valerie1984 (Jan 28, 2015)

I just got an update and my shipment is now scheduled for Friday, instead of tomorrow like it originally said  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jasujo (Jan 28, 2015)

Mine changed to next Wednesday now. :/ Why so long? Are turtles bringing it?


----------



## Mermaid35 (Jan 28, 2015)

To the East Coast may be longer as the weather delays are sorted out.  Mine is set to delivery on Saturday and I'm in the South.


----------



## JulieWI (Jan 28, 2015)

I just got home and my box was in my door. I was excited to see what was included other than the spoilers. Unfortunately, I was sorely disappointed that the only thing in the box besides the spoilers is a coupon for Lucy that is for 15% off.

So the contents are:

Fit book life

Snap super candy - one serving size

Booya fitness membership - one month

Mizzfit &amp; Pointe studio barre socks - two pair

Eyeko mascara

Strawberry crush facial scrub

and last the big item from Lucy -

15% off on your next purchase at Lucy.com. It says Even on sale items!!

Not that I don't love what was in the box but it was hinted that there was more and this is definitely not a value of $200.


----------



## aniadania (Jan 28, 2015)

Hmm, that is disappointing! I thought it is $200 value... Bianca could just say it is over $100, nor it is around $200... :-(


----------



## skyflower (Jan 28, 2015)

JulieWI said:


> I just got home and my box was in my door. I was excited to see what was included other than the spoilers. Unfortunately, I was sorely disappointed that the only thing in the box besides the spoilers is a coupon for Lucy that is for 15% off.
> 
> So the contents are:
> 
> ...


thank you for posting this! Which fitbook did you get? Was it the 3 month book? Do you have box pics?


----------



## Valerie1984 (Jan 28, 2015)

Disappointing. This is my first box from Bianca, and the first that I haven't been thrilled with (maybe I should've skipped it and waited). I guess some of that is because she said the value would be about $200. So, the only additional thing that was in the box was the coupon was disappointing as I'd have to spend more money to be able to use it. Maybe my thoughts will change when my box gets here though.


----------



## JulieWI (Jan 29, 2015)

@@skyflower yes it is the three month journal. Can't wait to start using it! Sorry no box pics.

I posted on MSA about this box too because Bianca posted on the spoilers for this box and said she was surprised in the lack of faith in her, she said "these are merely spoilers of course it's not the whole box" when, in fact, besides the coupon which really has no value, it WAS the whole box. So, if she hadn't posted that and said the value of the box was $200 I wouldn't have anticipated more and been so disappointed.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jan 29, 2015)

JulieWI said:


> @@skyflower yes it is the three month journal. Can't wait to start using it! Sorry no box pics.
> 
> I posted on MSA about this box too because Bianca posted on the spoilers for this box and said she was surprised in the lack of faith in her, she said "these are merely spoilers of course it's not the whole box" when, in fact, besides the coupon which really has no value, it WAS the whole box. So, if she hadn't posted that and said the value of the box was $200 I wouldn't have anticipated more and been so disappointed.


I feel like Bianca is overly defensive at any criticism, constructive or not.  She ends up overselling it and setting us up to have too high expectations.  If the energy bites are a single serving and it's only a 15% off Lucy coupon, that really doesn't add much value to what was posted on MSA.  She would have been better off just staying quiet and letting the box speak for itself.  It's still technically a good box.

I didn't personally see the instagram post where she said MIZ06 is worth $200 but I know someone else on here did.  Is there a chance that it was meant for a different (past or future) box?  Otherwise that is really misleading of Bianca.  If she is going to give us legitimate spoilers, great, but otherwise I would prefer if she stayed quiet and I could enjoy my subscription without feeling misled.  She does a great job with the curation and $106 is still a good value for a $50 box, but now we all feel let down.


----------



## Valerie1984 (Jan 29, 2015)

Received my box today. I didn't take photos since we all saw the spoilers. The other differences are the single serving of the Super Candy (Caramel flavor) and the 15% off coupon for Lucy. Both were mentioned above. The Lucy card is a bit odd as the card itself says it's for regular priced items only, but the letter from Bianca says it's for anything (including sale items). Either way, I don't think it's something I'd use since it would mean spending more money. The Fitbook I received was the black/grey one. It looks nice, I haven't opened it yet though.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jan 29, 2015)

Eek, I asked Bianca about the $200 comment on the twitters and apparently they had a brand pull out last minute.  I feel bad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BratzFan (Jan 29, 2015)

yes, I get the feeling that maybe Quarterly pushed Bianca to ship this as is. It is definitely missing _something_. I think I'm done with Quarterly.


----------



## aniadania (Jan 29, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> Eek, I asked Bianca about the $200 comment on the twitters and apparently they had a brand pull out last minute. I feel bad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Ok, that would explain everything...

It was so unusual of Bianca to hint there was more items in the box and value of around $200, when it's $106. I was supriced and confused, but know I understand.


----------



## Eleda (Jan 29, 2015)

I also got my box today, everything is the same as discussed above. I wonder why advertise there would be more value (re: comment on the MSA spoiler post) before everything is cast in stone and is actually in the box. Until it is not in the box you cannot advertise it, so to say a brand decided not to be included last minute, it's not like they took the product out of the boxes.Now that Q dos not take returns, it is so easy to mislead and false advertise.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jan 29, 2015)

I actually did follow up my twitter conversation with Bianca via email, and specifically mentioned that now that Quarterly changed their return policy, we are all extra sensitive about wanting to pick our boxes carefully and wanted to be confident that we are getting a good value.  Bianca has been SUPER NICE and SUPER PROFESSIONAL and I feel bad for publicly calling her out.  She said that she tried to delay the box to add another brand but it was a no go...I wonder if Quarterly is working on being more consistent since people have been so unhappy with the delays, plus at $106 it's not like it's a crappy box, just not the value Bianca stated in one instagram comment like 7 weeks ago. 

After talking to Bianca, I can tell that she really does care what we think and tries to take in all of the feedback she gets so she can keep us happy.  It sounds like she works hard to get us stuff from companies she truly believes in.  I am actually really impressed with her now that I have talked to her a bit and will definitely stay subscribed.


----------



## skyflower (Jan 29, 2015)

I actually love this box, just a little disappointed as i had expected a little something more.  (probably lucy pulled out because there's only a coupon?).  I bought 2 extra boxes to gift because i knew that the fitbooks would be in there and i know my recipients will love it because they won't be expecting more to be in the box  that what's in there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

that spoiler vid pretty much had the whole box then.  my box will show up on monday, and i'm getting over not expecting anything more to be in the box, and i'm re-getting excited over the box if that makes sense.

it's just bad timing about Q updating their return policy for those that don't find their value in the box as-is


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Jan 29, 2015)

I know she was trying to get a gym bag clutch into her box too, I think the value of it was $75ish. I read a post from her that her Quarterly subscribers would love her forever if she could get it to work out. 

I personally still think this is a really good box, double the price of the sub as far as value goes and I do think it's well curated. The cost of the FitBook (the one item that I really wanted) at Target is $20 so everything else is basically $30. 

I like Bianca and I like what she's about so I'll stay subscribed. I kind of hate Quarterly now though. I really wish there was another company that was doing the same thing but better.


----------



## Valerie1984 (Jan 29, 2015)

I feel bad for being so disappointed about the box after hearing about the conversation you had with Bianca,@lauradiniwilk. Like I mentioned, I'm still happy about the box, just disappointed it wasn't up to expectations because of what Bianca said. I think it would've been a lot better if she would've mentioned/updated about the company that pulled out. She mentioned on the 14th on MSA that there would be more spoilers and then I didn't hear anything about the box again until I received my shipment information from Quarterly. I wonder why Quarterly wouldn't work with her about shipping a bit later though.


----------



## Valerie1984 (Jan 29, 2015)

I think I'll stay subscribed to her box as well. She's always been good at curating them, so I'll chalk it up to everything Quarterly decided to change last minute (return policy, etc).


----------



## aniadania (Jan 30, 2015)

Valerie1984 said:


> I think I'll stay subscribed to her box as well. She's always been good at curating them, so I'll chalk it up to everything Quarterly decided to change last minute (return policy, etc).


Bianca said to Laura on Twitter, she will make it up for us in the next box and she was devastated when the brand pull out last minute. I will stay subscribed too.


----------



## Mermaid35 (Jan 30, 2015)

The gym bag clutch might still be in the works.  I remember the post being about MIZ06, the next box.  



PrettyAndWitty said:


> I know she was trying to get a gym bag clutch into her box too, I think the value of it was $75ish. I read a post from her that her Quarterly subscribers would love her forever if she could get it to work out.


----------



## Jasujo (Jan 30, 2015)

I just got my box (I do not know what the tracking was talking about with next Wednesday ) and I really like it. The strawberry scrub smells delicious. &lt;3 Were there different flavors of super candy? I got caramel and they were really good.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Valerie1984 (Jan 30, 2015)

From the letter (which I actually read lmao), it says she sent the caramel kind. There are different flavors/varieties of the candies. I already ate mine and they were good. The serving size was also a lot bigger than I was expecting.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jan 31, 2015)

Did we all only receive size small-medium socks? They look like they will stretch but I would rather have medium-large for my big old feet.


----------



## Valerie1984 (Jan 31, 2015)

Not sure, I received size 5-7 (which I'm assuming is the small/medium). I have tiny feet though so they are perfect for me, hopefully lol.


----------



## PA Anna (Jan 31, 2015)

I received small/medium sized socks.

I'm planning to stay subscribed to Bianca's box.


----------



## skyflower (Jan 31, 2015)

I also received small/medium. Which wont work because my feet are huge. This is getting resolved though, i recommend contact


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Feb 2, 2015)

I asked Bianca on instagram if she sent out any M/L so I can trade...she didn't really answer, just said that if I send her back the small ones she will send me a larger size.  It's so funny to work with her personally on stuff like this instead of quarterly...I hope she doesn't steal my socks!!!  :laughno:


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Feb 2, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> I asked Bianca on instagram if she sent out any M/L so I can trade...she didn't really answer, just said that if I send her back the small ones she will send me a larger size.  It's so funny to work with her personally on stuff like this instead of quarterly...I hope she doesn't steal my socks!!!  :laughno:


With size 10 feet, I really need the ML too.  Maybe I can Facebook message her as I don't instagram.


----------



## Valerie1984 (Feb 3, 2015)

She said on MSA that she'll be replacing the SM with ML to those that need them. She said she's not supposed to but doesn't care.


----------



## s112095 (Feb 4, 2015)

I kind of feel bad for her. The MSA thread feels a wee smudge like a witch hunt to me. It's still over 2 x's the price of the box which is really good. I know I need to remember that sometimes the curation is more important than the "value".  if that makes sense


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Feb 5, 2015)

I also feel really bad for Bianca, but I feel like the way she has handled it so gracefully has won her a lot of loyal fans.  She turned me into a subbie for life...I feel like this incident has shown me what she is all about and I have TONS of respect for her. 

How do you guys think she should handle the dance box thing?  I think the suggestion to make it a special edition box is fantastic; I would buy it.  I have never tried a barre class so some kind of dvd and accessories would be fun to try.


----------



## Miccarty2 (Mar 12, 2015)

Bianca just posted two golden tickets on her Instagram and Twitter accounts. I couldn't figure out how to save the pics to post as spoilers here (technologically challenged).

I signed up for her box right after the last one, which I just didn't have money for in the budget at that point. I'm keeping a close eye out for spoilers though. I wonder when we'll see them? A few more weeks?


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Mar 12, 2015)

The golden tickets are for a beyondbarre glide board and home study kit ($350 value) and a pair of onecliqueshoes with 2 heel options.  Bianca had also posted previously that she is working with Lyssefashion on this box as well. 

I assume this means that we will be getting some sort of barre workout trial, a coupon for onecliqueshoes, and an item from Lysse?  They have an "active" section on their website; stuff is priced similar to Lucy or Lululemon (and is just as cute).  I don't really see anything that isn't size specific or in the right price range for this box though, so maybe a coupon there too.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Mar 16, 2015)

Per Bianca's Instagram account, we are getting an issue of New Beauty magazine in our box this month.  Not the most exciting spoiler, but I did enjoy perusing the magazine back when I still got test tubes.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Mar 16, 2015)

I have some news! 

1) The golden ticket brands, beyondbarre and oneclique heels are just golden ticket items, we aren't getting anything from them in the box (unless we are a lucky winner - good luck team MUT!)

2) Since New Beauty magazine is inside, we are getting a beauty item

3) The theme is 90/10...working hard 90% of the time and giving yourself a break the other 10%, so there are some serious items and stuff for a 10% cheat day

4) Bianca thinks this is one of the best boxes to go out (yay!)

Even though there really aren't any tangible spoilers (aside from the magazine) because the box is still being finalized, I have a REALLY REALLY REALLY good feeling about this one.  And I love the theme!


----------



## Miccarty2 (Mar 20, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> I have some news!
> 
> 1) The golden ticket brands, beyondbarre and oneclique heels are just golden ticket items, we aren't getting anything from them in the box (unless we are a lucky winner - good luck team MUT!)
> 
> ...


Thanks for this update!  That does sound like a really good box theme.  I feel like my exercise routine needs a solid kick in the pants right now, so I am ready for this box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Mar 26, 2015)

Bianca has several IG posts on AltchekMD facial moisturizer with SPF 30....possibly the beauty item in #MIZ07?


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Mar 27, 2015)

Bianca has been really busy on social media tonight. A super cute video about the golden tickets on YouTube, and a IG pic full of spoilers. Tribe tattoos (I am not the target market, but my kids will love them), crunch gym, PBfit peanut butter powder (excited to try this), some sort of ankle weight (I assume; it's the only thing she didn't tag), and a really really really cute clutch from rumbatime. I thought I was all clutched out but this one is different from anything I own and is so fun for spring.

This is only some of what is included - Bianca said they had to pay extra for shipping because the box was so full! I am so excited!!!


----------



## Miccarty2 (Mar 28, 2015)

These are fun spoilers! I saw her Instagram post and came on over here to see if anyone else had seen it.

At first I thought "huh?" On the rubber clutch, but I think it is growing on me. I'm not really a clutch person, more of a huge tote bag person! But it could be useful for trips to the pool if I make myself go this summer, or just to keep my phone safe inside the aforementioned huge tote.

I've also been wanting to try the PB2 but didn't want to buy a big container in case I didn't like it.

Crunch seems to have an online program/site of some sort, which I imagine would be what we would gain access to? I'm not in any of the cities where they have gyms.

Tattoos, I don't love. I feel like sub boxes are trying to wear me down on these. Didn't like them then first two times? Try again! Ha ha.

And ankle weights are an interesting choice. I don't have any, and I could use them with workout videos I think, like the one I just got in Fabfitfun. I like that!

Overall, I think these are interesting choices and show that she's putting thought into the curation, which I appreciate.

Oh and @@lauradiniwilk, I also was thinking and hoping that the sunscreen lotion she's been posting about would be the beauty item. I could really use that!


----------



## s112095 (Mar 28, 2015)

Of course we get a pb 2 like product right after I buy some. Oh well It will get used.


----------



## Mermaid35 (Apr 1, 2015)

I went ahead and cancelled my Bianca Jade box.  Kind of sad.  It was my last Quarterly box and the only one that I was will to pay shipping on.  I never use a clutch and a rubber-y one isn't really me.  The other items I'm even less enthusiastic about.  Better to skip this box and sign up again next quarter.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Apr 1, 2015)

Mermaid35 said:


> I went ahead and cancelled my Bianca Jade box.  Kind of sad.  It was my last Quarterly box and the only one that I was will to pay shipping on.  I never use a clutch and a rubber-y one isn't really me.  The other items I'm even less enthusiastic about.  Better to skip this box and sign up again next quarter.


I hope Bianca puts more spoilers out; it didn't sound like this was everything included at all.  I still have a good feeling about this one!  I think you have until April 12 to sign back up if she does happen to release some at are more up your alley.


----------



## Valerie1984 (Apr 4, 2015)

I haven't seen spoilers (as I don't get online much anymore).. I read through on here and I'm excited about the pb2 as it's something I was looking at today in the shop (been wanting to try it). I also read something about ankle weights, those would be great as I lost my other pair (a pair I received with a Leslie Sansone DVD).  I finally came on/checked because I received an e-mail from Bianca (newsletter more like it) that said the boxes would be shipping soon. She also mentioned that they had to pay extra shipping for them this month because of their weight. **off to look for the photo spoilers** 

So glad nobody has replied yet so I could edit this. The photo she has on pinterest says the box will include "Crunch Gym, Better Body Nutrition, Tribal Tats and RumbaTime, plus others" in the box. I don't really wear watches (I'm assuming RumbaTime are watches/clocks of some sort) but I'm excited to see.


----------



## BratzFan (Apr 5, 2015)

The clutch is the rumba time item. I'm 50/50 on this box.  I'm pretty 'meh' over the clutch and tats. The ankle weights and pb powder have potential, but I'm not sure those two items are worth $50 + shipping.


----------



## Valerie1984 (Apr 5, 2015)

Oh, I'm pretty torn about it as well then. I haven't made up my mind about the clutch, it looks like a lego. I don't know if I like that or not LOL. I hope I get the pink or yellow though (if there is a variation of the colors in the box), at least I'd stand out.  I could do without the tats, I've seen them in a lot of reviews for various boxes and haven't been excited seeing them at all, even though i don't get the boxes. I feel bad for the people that do and keep getting them. I thought we got free shipping this box (or was it just boxes that shipped in March)?


----------



## Miccarty2 (Apr 5, 2015)

I think it is still free shipping for this box, as long as we were signed up when that policy went into effect at quarterly.

From Bianca's comments in the spoiler thread on MSA, it does sound like there are variations in the color of the clutch. She also said on MSA that she had just slipped in something else that she had become obsessed with that weekend, and then she posted today on Instagram about a clean energy patch with a "hint" to subscribers, so I'm betting that is in there too (how many, who knows. I hope it is at least a 3-pack because I'd like to try it out and then use another one for a 5k rather than having to go buy another pack.)

I'm hoping the beauty item is good, and I'm not getting my heart set on there being much more in the box so that I will be pleasantly surprised if there is more but not disappointed if there is not!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 5, 2015)

The clutch is meant to be thrown in your gym bag.  I love that idea! I've never gotten her box before but super excited by all I have seen so far.  More than that, I'm so impressed that she is so involved and passionate about this.


----------



## Miccarty2 (Apr 6, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> The clutch is meant to be thrown in your gym bag. I love that idea! I've never gotten her box before but super excited by all I have seen so far. More than that, I'm so impressed that she is so involved and passionate about this.


ITA! I don't have a gym bag but I do carry a big bag to work and think this clutch will be a fun way to organize inside it.

And I just appreciate that she seems really involved. I want to support that, and I also think that this may be the type of box that can be judged better a few months down the line - like did I like and end up buying some of the products? Did it introduce me to something new that I appreciated? Did it give my workout a pick-me-up? Etc.

I'm looking forward to it - come on shipping!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Apr 6, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> The clutch is meant to be thrown in your gym bag.  I love that idea! I've never gotten her box before but super excited by all I have seen so far.  More than that, I'm so impressed that she is so involved and passionate about this.


Yessss, I just love her.  I am currently subbed to too many things and this box would be one I would cut (especially after the price hike) if it weren't for the fact that Bianca clearly pours her heart and soul into it. 

I know a lot of people weren't thrilled about the clutch but I think it's really fun and different.  It reminds me of those bristle blocks things for kids, haha.  Will definitely use it a ton on vacation and other smaller outings this summer.


----------



## Valerie1984 (Apr 7, 2015)

Bristle blocks!! So much better than Lego's like I said!! Now I want some to play with (both lol). 

I'm more excited about the clutch now that I know the purpose - even though I don't carry a gym bag, since most my workouts are at home. It can fit in my regular bag fine or I could just use as a wristlet =)


----------



## PA Anna (Apr 7, 2015)

I'm still excited about the box. I think the clutch will be useful to keep my phone free of sand at the beach. The clean energy patch sounds interesting. Is there an official billing date? I thought I saw one somewhere and can't recall it.


----------



## Valerie1984 (Apr 7, 2015)

The only date I've seen is where they said you have until the 12th too sign up, so hoping it ships next week.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Apr 7, 2015)

I emailed Bianca to see if there is a set shipping date; will report back if she replies.


----------



## Valerie1984 (Apr 7, 2015)

I think the clutch will be perfect for the summer with loads of folks going to beaches, pools, the heat/sweating, etc. I know I'll get loads of use out of it, even with a gym bag to throw it in  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I like the blue color but would love a vibrant color that may be reflective for night walks, etc.. but oh well either way =D 

Thanks lauradiniwilk


----------



## Valerie1984 (Apr 8, 2015)

Apparently we'll have some kind of buttons in the box as well. This was posted yesterday:



> ANOTHER CLUE! #MIZ07 #Repost from @buttnbooty ・・・ So thrilled that the amazing Bianca aka Mizzfit found us and included custom buttons in her Quarterly Co. this month! Check it out!!!!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Apr 8, 2015)

Bianca said the boxes will ship on the 15th.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Apr 8, 2015)

Valerie1984 said:


> Apparently we'll have some kind of buttons in the box as well. This was posted yesterday:


Some of those buttons are hilariously inappropriate for this box, haha


----------



## Valerie1984 (Apr 8, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> Some of those buttons are hilariously inappropriate for this box, haha


HAHA! I agree!! It said custom so I'm trying to think of something Bianca would design for the box, since well, The Goofy Movie and all the political stuff wouldn't fit (I don't think LOL).


----------



## PA Anna (Apr 9, 2015)

There's that tiny part of me that wants a Goofy Movie pin. @@lauradiniwilk thank you for the shipping date.


----------



## Valerie1984 (Apr 9, 2015)

Thanks for the shipping date @lauradiniwilk


----------



## Valerie1984 (Apr 14, 2015)

Anybody receive a shipping/invoice yet?


----------



## Miccarty2 (Apr 15, 2015)

I have not. From Bianca and quarterly's instagram posts it still sounds on schedule to go out today. I hope shipping is quick I am ready to get this box!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Apr 15, 2015)

I haven't received mine yet either...can't wait to see what else is in it!


----------



## Valerie1984 (Apr 15, 2015)

Same as you ladies. I noticed this morning that you had until yesterday/today to (since I can't remember the time posted) to sign up. I was hoping  they'd go out today because the first date we got for final signups was Sunday. It's only a couple days but still. When you aren't a patient person and want to see the other items in the box, it feels like a lifetime.  :lol:


----------



## Valerie1984 (Apr 16, 2015)

Just received my Order confirmation/invoice!  We are only being charged $50 for the shipment, at least I was. I had a $5 shipping credit (which was placed there when Quarterly decided to start charging for shipping).


----------



## PA Anna (Apr 16, 2015)

I received mine around noon. I also had the $5.00 credit. I can't wait to see the box!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 16, 2015)

PA Anna said:


> I received mine around noon. I also had the $5.00 credit. I can't wait to see the box!


got it. you were responding to the credit for shipping. me too


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 16, 2015)

Valerie1984 said:


> Just received my Order confirmation/invoice!  We are only being charged $50 for the shipment, at least I was. I had a $5 shipping credit (which was placed there when Quarterly decided to start charging for shipping).


exactly.  because of this, I am deciding very heavily if I will keep any of my boxes. I have been with them a long time and feel pretty strongly about them not grandfathering in long time subscribers.


----------



## Miccarty2 (Apr 16, 2015)

I got my billing confirmation too! I wish it was a shipping confirmation! How quickly do boxes usually arrive after the billing email? I have only bought once-off Best of Quarterly boxes before this one.

I signed up in time to get the shipping credit for this box too, but for the next one I'll be figuring out whether the box is potentially worth $55. For some reason that seems like quite a bit more than $50 ... $50 is the most I've ever paid for any sub box, so (for that and other reasons) I'm really eager to get this in my hands!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 16, 2015)

Miccarty2 said:


> I got my billing confirmation too! I wish it was a shipping confirmation! How quickly do boxes usually arrive after the billing email? I have only bought once-off Best of Quarterly boxes before this one.
> 
> I signed up in time to get the shipping credit for this box too, but for the next one I'll be figuring out whether the box is potentially worth $55. For some reason that seems like quite a bit more than $50 ... $50 is the most I've ever paid for any sub box, so (for that and other reasons) I'm really eager to get this in my hands!


Within a week. Last box (Rosario) was billed on Thursday and shipped on Monday.  Received on a Thursday  (today) but it sounds like I'm one of the first to receive it.


----------



## PA Anna (Apr 17, 2015)

@@Miccarty2 I live in PA and it is usually a week for me once it is billed.


----------



## s112095 (Apr 18, 2015)

I like a state away from their shipment facility I usually have mine within 3 days of shipment provided it's not a weekend


----------



## Valerie1984 (Apr 20, 2015)

Received an e-mail this morning (a few about 5 hours ago) that my box is on the way!! I'm so excited!


----------



## Miccarty2 (Apr 20, 2015)

Valerie1984 said:


> Received an e-mail this morning (a few about 5 hours ago) that my box is on the way!! I'm so excited!


Yay, me too! I keep checking obsessively to see it it's giving me an estimated delivery date, but not so far. I bet (hope) it will be here by the end of the week. I don't want to see spoilers for anything that wasn't already spoiled, I may have to be disciplined about not looking online towards the end of the week.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The box is 6lbs!


----------



## Valerie1984 (Apr 20, 2015)

Woah. That's a heavy box!! I didn't even notice the weight or anything, I was just so excited to get the e-mail lmao!!! I'm wondering how much of that are the weights and magazine though? Since we don't know the size of the ankle weights and she said the magazine was pretty big. lol

Just rechecked mine too see if there is an Estimated Delivery Date. There is Wednesday 22 April (so in 2 days)!!!!! Wahoo!!!


----------



## PA Anna (Apr 20, 2015)

My says Wednesday too. I was excited until I saw the dreaded FedEx Smartpost at the bottom. More like Friday for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## s112095 (Apr 21, 2015)

Mine said today all day then this morning switched to Friday. I could go pick it up in 4 hours round trip from Wisconsin. I think I'll have it tomorrow though. Smart Post usually over estimates for me.


----------



## Valerie1984 (Apr 21, 2015)

Mine switched to Thursday from Wednesday for me.


----------



## Miccarty2 (Apr 21, 2015)

Mine says Friday, but I'm hoping that really means Thursday... sometimes it works that way for me with Smartpost. I don't know if I can steer clear of spoilers until after work on Friday - ugh!


----------



## PA Anna (Apr 21, 2015)

My tracking updated to read next Monday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Hopefully it will be sooner.


----------



## Cory Christie (Apr 22, 2015)

I got my box today!  I am never first.  I don't usually post but I thought I would post the contents.  

New Beauty Magazine

Rumbatime Clutch

Healthy Hoo Hoo Wipes

Tribe Tats

2 Lb Ankle Weights

Custom "gym selfie" button

Clean Energy Patch (2)

Lumene Bright Now Day Cream

Fatty Sundays Pretzels

Crunch Live Voucher

PB Fit


----------



## Cory Christie (Apr 22, 2015)

Here is a pic


----------



## BratzFan (Apr 22, 2015)

hmm...the button is cute. nothing else is really "jumping" at me though.


----------



## Valerie1984 (Apr 22, 2015)

Nice to see it looks like the clutch may be in various colors... hopefully I get a bright color (preferably pink or yellow, so they pop out at me). Will find out tomorrow, when mine gets here. =)  The weights are the same ones I was thinking of purchasing at Walmart before I knew we were getting them in the box... they were just under $7 at Wal-Mart. So, I'm interested to see the price on the items lol. Can't wait to try the pb fit, crunch fitness membership and read the magazine (even though I'm not a big "beauty" person, I still love reading magazines).

I noticed that the shipping weight went down from 6lbs even to 5.8 lbs when it got transferred to USPS. lol


----------



## aniadania (Apr 23, 2015)

Actually I need some hoo hoo wipes ;-) Looking forward to energy patches and magazine as well.


----------



## Valerie1984 (Apr 23, 2015)

Received my box today! Seems like everybody received a black clutch. It's nice material, even if I would've rather had a bright color since the inside of my bag is black. lol. The Fatty Sunday's are delicious... and came at a great time as I'd been wanting some covered pretzels the last couple of weeks.. They are dark chocolate dipped with sprinkles, a sample size, but with 10/11 sticks in it (I already ate 4/5 of mine and have 6 left). Also for the Crunch membership you DO NEED a credit card, though you won't be charged until the free trial ends. It's $9.99 a month. 

- Discount for Fatty Sundays expires on 5.31.2015

- Crunch Live coupon expires on 5.31.2015

- Hoo Hoo Wipes discount expires 6.1.2015 (must be used on Amazon)

No date found for the tribal tattoo discount. 

Also received discount codes for the hoo hoo wipes, the tribal tattoos, the pretzels. The pretzel coupon is actually ON the sticker that closes the sample pack, so don't throw it away if you want to use it/like them.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Apr 23, 2015)

I am really excited for this box!  Bianca wasn't kidding when she said it was jam packed!

- The clutch isn't like anything I own and will be great to throw in my bag all summer

- I have a 5k coming up so it might be nice to train with the ankle weights, plus I can use the energy patches on race day

- I'm looking forward to trying the PB Fit in my arbonne shakes

- I don't get New Beauty Test Tube anymore and I miss being able to read the magazine...it's definitely targeted at an older demographic but I am weirdly fascinated by all of the plastic surgery stuff

- Free online workouts are always welcome 

- Super excited for the pretzels since PSMH didn't have a snack this month

The rest will all get used, even the tattoos (my girls are 3 and 5 and they get a huge kick out of my "fancy tattoos"). 

Can't wait to get mine!


----------



## Valerie1984 (Apr 23, 2015)

I actually LOVE the feel of the clutch! It feels much better than I thought it would. =) I am thinking about purchasing another color or a few for my work-out buddies. Gotta see how it actually holds up, but it looks like it'll do the job and its' a very decent size!

- I hope the patches work. We received two of them. Bianca says she "wanted you to see that it's not a placebo effect." My only issue is, by looking at the facebook, it seems they are a DS company so you'd need a seller to get more if you like them (I could be wrong though). 

- I can't wait to open the magazine and read it. It's so thick, I'm sure most of that is ads though - LOL. Bianca says in the letter is is on 187.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Apr 23, 2015)

I got mine! Purple clutch!


----------



## s112095 (Apr 23, 2015)

I got purple too


----------



## Jasujo (Apr 24, 2015)

I got the blue clutch.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PA Anna (Apr 24, 2015)

Blue clutch  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Also the pretzels are all gone. Food never last long in my house with the boys.


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Apr 25, 2015)

My clutch is blue too and I love how vibrant it is. I'm excited about the energy patches and the pretzels were amazing. Nom.


----------



## Valerie1984 (Apr 25, 2015)

Yeah, def gonna purchase another of the clutches (in a bright color). Got stuck in the rain earlier and thankful I had the clutch over my other bags (all coach). So, there's another benefit of it! LOL


----------



## Jasujo (Apr 28, 2015)

We went to a family party this weekend and my husband used one of the energy patches for the 1.5 hour drive home at night. He said it worked great! Far better than when he grabs a Mountain Dew or something. Unfortunately, he did have trouble sleeping until like 2am, but he did put it on late in the day. Besides that, there weren’t any side effects that he noticed. He really liked it and I think we’re going to purchase more for future long drives!


----------



## BrierReviewer (Apr 28, 2015)

I got purple too


----------



## aniadania (Apr 30, 2015)

So now we know it will be watch and training gloves in next box. I am curious about watch, but not very happy about gloves. We just got a pair of gloves from Bianca few boxes ago. I even didn't unpack them... I don't go to gym and I don't have any need for them while exercising at home. There are so many other, new and useful items to put in the box, and this will be just a repead. From other side it looks like other ladies wants to get them. So I will have to try swap them...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (May 1, 2015)

aniadania said:


> So now we know it will be watch and training gloves in next box. I am curious about watch, but not very happy about gloves. We just got a pair of gloves from Bianca few boxes ago. I even didn't unpack them... I don't go to gym and I don't have any need for them while exercising at home. There are so many other, new and useful items to put in the box, and this will be just a repead. From other side it looks like other ladies wants to get them. So I will have to try swap them...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


oh really?!  I am sad that I only discovered this and was trying to get the training gloves in a trade - to no luck.


----------



## BrierReviewer (May 1, 2015)

I'm ready for a new pair of gloves. I wasn't subbed to her box last time she sent them, so I think it's great they will be included next time.


----------



## s112095 (May 5, 2015)

I missed the gloves and watch in the next box convo. Can someone point me in the right direction?


----------



## aniadania (May 6, 2015)

It's on MSA forum under the review of the last box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## s112095 (May 7, 2015)

I see it now thanks!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jun 4, 2015)

I just got the email that the CrunchLive promo was extended to June 30!  This makes me so happy because I lost the dang card and meant to look for it over the weekend because I knew it was only through the end of May.  So glad I get another chance!


----------



## Mermaid35 (Jun 8, 2015)

Just saw on Instagram that the Patchology mask will be in the MIZ08 box.

Anyone use it before?


----------



## Valerie1984 (Jun 9, 2015)

Looks like there are a pair of Velvet sunglasses are included as well. 

https://instagram.com/p/3uB3HggCan/


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jun 9, 2015)

Holy crap that is a good spoiler.  We get a $75 voucher to pick out whatever style we want.  And I LOVE the pair she pictured!!


----------



## BratzFan (Jun 9, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> Holy crap that is a good spoiler.  We get a $75 voucher to pick out whatever style we want.  And I LOVE the pair she pictured!!


the sunglasses retail for over $75. I'm confused now.....is it a $75 gift card or an actual voucher for any pair of sunglasses?


----------



## Jasujo (Jun 9, 2015)

If they are only $75 vouchers, that still leaves a lot to spend for a pair of sunglasses. Yes, there are a lot of really nice ones on that site and it is generous, but that’s a lot to spend for a lot of people. :/


----------



## Miccarty2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Hmm. Yeah, I have mixed feelings about this as a spoiler. I thought when it first got posted it was a free pair of sunglasses, which I was amazed about... so I'm not surprised that it's actually just a discount. However, as much as I love the sunglasses on that website, I've never spent $100 (plus the $75) on a pair of sunglasses, so I don't know. As a parent of a small child who loves to grab sunglasses off my face and smash them onto the ground, I don't know that I can shell out $100 over and above the cost of the box. Too bad because now that I've seen their website (when I thought they would be free) I absolutely love the designs. They are seriously gorgeous.

What other spoilers are there? Training gloves, watch, spa rituals nail polish, possibly face cream and/or lip SPF treatment, and the Patchology mask? So far that sounds like a great box even if I can't use the sunglasses voucher.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jun 9, 2015)

OHHHH i didn't actually go to the website so I didn't realize they were so pricey.  Dang. 

That makes more sense though because this box would have been too good to be true otherwise...we know we are getting a watch, gloves, and the mask already.  At least I think that is still the plan - I emailed Bianca about the first two items because it has been a long time since she mentioned them on MSA.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jun 9, 2015)

Update: The watch will be in this box but the gloves aren't.  Bianca hopes they will be in the October box.


----------



## Valerie1984 (Jun 9, 2015)

Shame, I was looking forward to the gloves as well. 

I clicked on the glasses site and loved a few of the designs, but I'm not a big wearer of sunglasses (I wear regular glasses so it's a hassle to put over the ones I wear/take off put on, etc), so if it's a coupon, I don't think I'd shell out the additional $100+ (if shipping isn't included) for a pair of them.


----------



## Miccarty2 (Jun 9, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> Update: The watch will be in this box but the gloves aren't. Bianca hopes they will be in the October box.


Thanks for finding that out! I like the watch idea (I don't really go to the gym, I run and work out at home, so not sure I would use training gloves anyway) so I'm happy about that.

Bianca answered some questions about the sunglasses voucher in Facebook, and it sounds (my interpretation) like it's intended to be an extra for those who can buy those sort of high end glasses to get a 40% discount, and that there will plenty of other things in the box that make up the main value.

Oh also she just posted at MSA that the lip protector didn't work out, but there will be two other products, shoot now I can't remember exactly.

I'm excited about this one, I think it's sounding like it'll be a fun summer box!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jun 10, 2015)

Yeah I think she told me that the box is still worth $150 without the coupon, so whatever.  I'm hoping it has a while before it expires because I really love the pink ones she posted and I'd love to buy them at a discount after my finances improve (aka, I get my subscription box spend under control).


----------



## Valerie1984 (Jun 11, 2015)

Does anybody remember the name of the company the watches will be from? I'd like to have a look but can't remember what it was (or if we were told).


----------



## Valerie1984 (Jun 16, 2015)

Bianca posted this spoiler on both Facebook and Twitter. 
 
Sorry, i took a screen shot of it, so there are comments.


----------



## BratzFan (Jun 16, 2015)

another spoiler: Here's something really exciting. One of my favorite ‪#‎HIIT‬ studios in ‪#‎NYC‬ has their own fitness haircare line. SPOILER!!! One of their products will be in my next @quarterly box! Sign up at www.Quarterly.co to get it! ‪#‎MIZ08


----------



## Valerie1984 (Jun 19, 2015)

Another spoiler! 


mizzfit_biancaOne of my favorite workouts in the whole world, @shred415, is going to be in my upcoming @Quarterly Box! Such a cool last minute surprise!! You guys have to sign up! Really proud of this box and it's loaded with $150 worth of fit #trends that will inspire you! www.Quarterly.co

mizzfit_bianca#subscriptionbox #subbox#fitness #workout #fitnessfashion


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Jun 19, 2015)

I have to say this is one of my favorite sub boxes. I'm disapointed the gloves won't be included this time because it's something that I actually need and would use right out of the box. 

Excited to see the watch, however, I already have a Polar watch that I love and use religiously when I workout. 

Curious about the hair product...I just hope it's not dry shampoo but post workout is honestly the best time for me use a dry shampoo. 

I only wear polarized sunglasses, so I'll have to see if the site has any reasonably priced polarized options. I love fancy pants sunglasses but I tend to shell out $$$ for sunglasses then I want something that is designer. I have a polarized D&amp;G pair that are great and were under $200. 

Super excited about Patchology. Paper masks work miracles on my skin! Yay! 

And I hope there a very yummy snack included! I loved the pretzels and the PB Fit powder.


----------



## Miccarty2 (Jun 22, 2015)

I think this box is looking really good overall. Hair care, nail polish, and face mask are all things I like to get, even if the nail polish ends up being a funky color I can use it on my toes. And I'm even coming around on the sunglasses voucher... I was thinking about adding on the sunglasses in my Birchbox this month, and then thought - that $28 would go almost a 1/3 of the way to spending $100 on a pair of those fancy ones with the coupon from this box, so I'm going to wait and see!

The watch looks fun too. Totally not my regular style, but that's one of the things that is fun about sub boxes.


----------



## PA Anna (Jun 29, 2015)

I'm looking forward to the box. I love the variety of items being offered.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jun 30, 2015)

Don't forget that the crunchlive offer code (MIZZFIT) was extended to today.  I signed up last night and did the first workout on the schedule they gave us - overdrive.  I feel amazing today and am going to TRY to follow the program they gave us religiously for the next 6 weeks.  If the rest of the workouts are as good as the first one it'd definitely something I'd pay for ($10 a month sure is cheaper than yoga).  Don't let your code go to waste!

Also I started following fitbook on instagram after one was included in the January box.  They are constantly doing contests if anyone loved theirs and wants the chance to win a new one.  I just won a really cute designer fitbook, but I have to say that of the ones I have tried, fitbook lite works best with my lifestyle.


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 30, 2015)

This one sounds really good. I'm seriously considering subscribing.


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 30, 2015)

I just subscribed! Looking forward to getting this box. It said I'll be getting the July box.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jun 30, 2015)

Now we know that @@Reija has 13 minutes of willpower.  Which is far better than my 13 seconds.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 30, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> Now we know that @@Reija has 13 minutes of willpower.  Which is far better than my 13 seconds.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> usually it's shorter than that but I'm working really hard at trying to increase the time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> so far it's not working very well


----------



## BratzFan (Jul 2, 2015)

oooh, it looks like we won't be getting a dry shampoo:

SWEAT

Shape up for summer with Mizzfit's next fitness box. In addition to fun workout gear, it will include a variety of beauty products to keep you stylish while you sweat, including this Kore Multi-Tasker Pre/Post Sweat Sesh Leave-In conditioner. It strengthens, smooths, detangles, and adds shine without all the weight. Look good before and after your workouts!


----------



## PA Anna (Jul 3, 2015)

Does anyone know when billing takes place? It looks like next week is a possibility.


----------



## Valerie1984 (Jul 3, 2015)

Bianca told me it looks like they will be shipping out on the 15th of the month. Payment usually happens a few days before.


----------



## Miccarty2 (Jul 7, 2015)

I am really excited about a leave in conditioner as well. I wouldn't have minded dry shampoo, as it would get used, but leave in conditioner is actually something I need right now (especially if it truly does help my hair look good after a workout).

Bianca also posted that Salted is in this box. It's a cooking site with how-to videos from chefs. I tried it earlier this year after it was in the winter FabFitFun box... and it was fine. I love to cook, but we don't do a ton of fancy cooking right now as we have a little one underfoot, so I didn't spend much time checking out the site. Hopefully we can use this code even if we've signed up for the site in the past, it would be nice to check it out again... maybe check out some grilling recipes now that it's summer.

Anyway, I'm excited for this box!


----------



## BratzFan (Jul 8, 2015)

another spoiler: @levelfoods chocolate protein shake (which is in my upcoming @quarterly box).

man, Bianca has been all over social media with is box. anyone catch the "fight" she had with the hello subscripction gal? LOLZ

all I know is that I want that fitness winky slapwatch SO BAD!


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 8, 2015)

I don't do protein shakes but I'll see if my teenage son wants to try it. Maybe it will work in a chocolate smoothie for him.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> I'm interested in the Salted because I love to cook. I just have such a hard time finding time for it.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> I need to learn to be Rachel Ray and cook great meals in 30 mins.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jul 9, 2015)

BratzFan said:


> another spoiler: @levelfoods chocolate protein shake (which is in my upcoming @quarterly box).
> 
> man, Bianca has been all over social media with is box. anyone catch the "fight" she had with the hello subscripction gal? LOLZ
> 
> all I know is that I want that fitness winky slapwatch SO BAD!


Where/when was this? Kind of want to rubberneck. Part of the reason I love sub boxes is watching the drama with my popcorn.


----------



## BratzFan (Jul 9, 2015)

here is the drama link:

http://hellosubscription.com/mizzfit-miz08/

I had a chuckle.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jul 10, 2015)

Oh, man.  That was harder to read than expected (but only because I have gotten to know Bianca a little bit - otherwise I would be chuckling right there with you).  I'm surprised Bianca got heated, she usually handles controversy with grace.  But I was just talking with another curator (not a quarterly one) and she was telling me that she was shocked by how many bloggers demand free stuff and get really nasty when the curator isn't able to deliver or asks for any kind of blog analytics.  So it could just be the straw that broke the camel's back. 

I'm curious about how other bloggers feel about IG marketing.  Just the other day I bought a product from someone who clearly found my picture by checking out the rosacea hashtag.  Instead of commenting asking me to buy her product, she just left a sweet comment, something along the lines of "most people would kill for that pretty flush".  When I clicked on her account I saw what she was selling, it was something I was interested in, and I bought it.  Even though I do blog (occasionally haha) and get sent a decent amount of free stuff, I didn't request/demand a sample or a discount, I just bought it and let her know.  I'm probably going to at least IG and tweet about it if I like it.  Because yay women business owners and yay marketing in a completely non-obnoxious manner. I don't think Bianca's original post was obnoxious, but I would be less likely to bite than in the example I gave.

The worst / most obnoxious pitches are those emails with nothing in it for you whatsoever but they want you to blog about, for example, a time you were in a situation that made you sweat (brought to you by DeodorantCompany).  I call those ones blog homework, haha.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 10, 2015)

BratzFan said:


> here is the drama link:
> 
> http://hellosubscription.com/mizzfit-miz08/
> 
> I had a chuckle.


Woooow.   I don't blame her for putting the blogger in her place.  It did feel a little like there was a "give me some freebies" going on.  And I'm sure that approach gets tiring to hear.  

EDITED: however, the blogger certainly has a one-sided slant in the bottom (and in the comments). I will refrain.


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 11, 2015)

I wasn't quite sure what to think. First when I read it, I got the feeling like she was looking for a freebie but when I read it the second time it didn't come across as much being a freebie thing. I think there is little bit to blame on both sizes of the exchange. I don't think it paints either one of them in the best light. I'm sure she is tired of being asked for free boxes but granted she was the one who approached the blogger about her box. Maybe the blogger just misunderstood it to be a freebie. Not sure.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> I think it could have been handled differently though.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 11, 2015)

It struck me as a bit off-putting (especially because it was published to shame Bianca rather than let it just go as an exchange between them): she said "contact me. they have my email for box reviews", Bianca said "they are for sale only, sadly", she totally ignored that and pointedly stated - again - (in what seems pretty arrogantly)  - to have them email if she wants one reviewed.  I personally wouldn't want someone to respond to me like that.  And I live in New York City - where everyone is abrupt.   This was a little much.


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 11, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> It struck me as a bit off-putting (especially because it was published to shame Bianca rather than let it just go as an exchange between them): she said "contact me. they have my email for box reviews", Bianca said "they are for sale only, sadly", she totally ignored that and pointedly stated - again - (in what seems pretty arrogantly)  - to have them email if she wants one reviewed.  I personally wouldn't want someone to respond to me like that.  And I live in New York City - where everyone is abrupt.   This was a little much.


I agree. It could have been handled differently.


----------



## s112095 (Jul 12, 2015)

Hmm. Bianca's reaction surprises me, but it was better than mine. That blogger has no shame though in posting the exchange. It doesn't make her look good and I certainly won't be reading her site.


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 12, 2015)

s112095 said:


> Hmm. Bianca's reaction surprises me, but it was better than mine. That blogger has no shame though in posting the exchange. It doesn't make her look good and I certainly won't be reading her site.


That's a great point, publishing the exchange wasn't the best thing to do even though some people probably read the exchange on IG. Why post it though for any other reason than wanting to paint Bianca in a bad light?? Which in turn doesn't look good on the blogger.


----------



## amyd1259 (Jul 14, 2015)

Publishing the conversation definitely wasn't the best. But telling the blogger that she has a mediocre blog was nothing except rude. It really just made them both come off badly. I had been debating this box but this whole this just turned me off a little bit.

Oh well, I really didn't need any more sub boxes anyway.


----------



## Jasujo (Jul 15, 2015)

It sounds like a misunderstanding on both sides to me. The blogger thought Bianca was requesting a review and gave her the info for the proper way to do it. Bianca was just suggesting her box and then thought the blogger was asking for a freebie. I think both sides got a little heated (as things do online, since you can't read emotions properly in text). They both could have said things differently, but I don't think either side was especially bad. I think the worst part was the blogger posting the conversation afterwards. Yes, it was held on a public Instagram, but still. You wouldn't like someone to take one of your conversations and broadcasting it. Not cool. :/


----------



## BratzFan (Jul 23, 2015)

Well, I just cancelled. I have a few trips planned August/September and I don't have time to be babysitting this box I was hoping it would be shipped this week, but I haven't even been charged yet. Sigh, looks like a good box.

I think they ship UPS and they're kind of a pain to put a vacation hold on :angry:


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 23, 2015)

BratzFan said:


> Well, I just cancelled. I have a few trips planned August/September and I don't have time to be babysitting this box I was hoping it would be shipped this week, but I haven't even been charged yet. Sigh, looks like a good box.
> 
> I think they ship UPS and they're kind of a pain to put a vacation hold on :angry:


don't blame you for cancelling.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> such a bummer you didn't get the box on time for your travels.


----------



## Valerie1984 (Jul 28, 2015)

Hopefully everybody that stay subscribed gets their boxes soon. I also had to cancel and asked Bianca about possibly getting a box since they hadn't shipped yet. I was told they were shipping on Monday (yesterday).


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 28, 2015)

cool! i was charged last week. Looking forward to it.  I likely will end up trading the watch away... so people may get what they wanted if did cancel.

excited about her box.  she is a very passionate person who is looking out for the wellness of other. nice position in life.


----------



## aniadania (Jul 29, 2015)

I canceled too! I was away for 6 weeks and didn't want one more box sitting in the heat on my porch. Plus it was supposed to have gloves which I already have one pair and never use. It ended with no gloves, and really beautiful shade of nail polish (Bianca's Fb picture), sheet mask, useful hair stuff etc... I think it will be a great box.


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 31, 2015)

I just received a shipping notice.


----------



## s112095 (Jul 31, 2015)

Mine should be here tomorrow. It's at my local PO now


----------



## Jasujo (Jul 31, 2015)

Mine says it'll get here Wednesday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 1, 2015)

mine should be here today


----------



## Valerie1984 (Aug 1, 2015)

I can't wait to see everyone's boxes and see just how torn up I am about cancelling last minute lol


----------



## s112095 (Aug 1, 2015)

My box is here... 



Spoiler



afra facial sunscreen
Jaffa After sun cooling lotion
Shred 415 ankle band and one time class rental good through 9/1
Pathology illuminate mask
Spa ritual polish in mindful
spa ritual top coat
Kore: The Multi tasker
The Ground table sampler 3 spices... salsa, cinnamon, all purpose
3 months of salted
level life chocolate shake
Winky designs watch
2 hammer gels (raspberry)
Glide for her
velvet voucher for $75




I'll try to post a pic later


----------



## BratzFan (Aug 1, 2015)

Spectacular box! I should've sucked it up and maarrangements for it


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 1, 2015)

mine too! i'm surprised at how much I like the watch. guess will be keeping it   watch is white.  don't know if there are diff colors sent.

I can add photos but don't know how to hide them on laptop (no spoilers when uploading attachments). :/


----------



## Valerie1984 (Aug 1, 2015)

What is the ankle band? I actually like the watch, it looks much nicer than the spoiler made it look. Other than that, it doesn't seem like I missed too much (for my personal use anyway). 

Thanks for sharing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 1, 2015)

Valerie1984 said:


> What is the ankle band? I actually like the watch, it looks much nicer than the spoiler made it look. Other than that, it doesn't seem like I missed too much (for my personal use anyway).
> 
> Thanks for sharing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


http://store.shred415.com/accessories-pg2.htm


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 1, 2015)

Thanks for posting pics @@boxesandboxes! Can't wait to get my box.


----------



## aniadania (Aug 2, 2015)

Great box. I regret not getting it, but I sa didn't want one more pair of training gloves ;-D


----------



## Valerie1984 (Aug 2, 2015)

Thanks for the link. That seems useful.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 3, 2015)

aniadania said:


> Great box. I regret not getting it, but I sa didn't want one more pair of training gloves ;-D


I'd love to get training gloves. where are they from?


----------



## aniadania (Aug 3, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> I'd love to get training gloves. where are they from?


They were supposed to be in this box but Bianca decided to put them in the next one instead. They are Mizzfit brand, like the socks we also got few boxes ago. Socks were great.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Aug 5, 2015)

The socks were designed by Bianca, but they were a collaboration with Pointe Studio.  If you loved them, you can go here to get more: http://pointe-studio.com/

OOH, and they have a giveaway to win 30 pairs of socks right now so I'm all over that.

Did anyone use the code to get the velvet sunnies?  I went with the Ava in the gray fade:





I chose those because they are so classic but now I'm wondering if I should have gone with something more unique, like the pink ones from the spoiler image or one of the 7 zillion other pairs I like on there.  Sigh.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 5, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> The socks were designed by Bianca, but they were a collaboration with Pointe Studio.  If you loved them, you can go here to get more: http://pointe-studio.com/
> 
> OOH, and they have a giveaway to win 30 pairs of socks right now so I'm all over that.
> 
> ...


socks?


----------



## Miccarty2 (Aug 5, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> The socks were designed by Bianca, but they were a collaboration with Pointe Studio. If you loved them, you can go here to get more: http://pointe-studio.com/
> 
> OOH, and they have a giveaway to win 30 pairs of socks right now so I'm all over that.
> 
> ...


Those are fab! I think classic is the way to go, as then you know you will wear them for years! I haven't decided whether to get some - I traded for the TOMS from Rachel Zoe's first box, and those are the most expensive sunglasses I've ever had, and I love them. But I could use something more sleek looking too, and I know when I first looked at the Velvet website after the spoiler I loved all the designs. I know if I go and poke around their website I will give in and buy some, even if I want to resist!

I just got my box yesterday, and it really is awesome. I wasn't sure what I would think about the watch when the spoilers came out - and it's more bulky than I had imagined as well, but I really like it. It makes me feel very hip, ha ha. Wish that my job was casual enough that I could wear it right away! I'm excited to try the face mask and the sun products, and I love that we got leave in conditioner... I can use that right away. I am going to try the nail polish on my toes as soon as possible too. I was hoping she'd go with a classic color (especially with a polish that will last for a while) but I can see why she went with trendy given the theme of the box, and at least this way I can test out the formula and if it really does stay without chipping then I can buy a couple of colors that I really want directly from the company. My three year old immediately wanted the teal color on her toes, and she loves it, so there's that!

Anyway, I thought this was a great box! I have been dropping boxes (and resisting new ones) for a couple of months now to save $$ and because I'm on product overload, but I was really happy when I opened this one last night. I'll be interested to see the MSA review when it comes, to see the value, as it definitely feels like we got good value for cost on this one... especially as I can/will use basically everything in it.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Aug 5, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> socks?


I was referring to the socks mentioned in the comment above mine.  They weren't in MIZ08, they were in MIZ06: http://www.mysubscriptionaddiction.com/2015/02/bianca-jade-miz06.html


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Aug 5, 2015)

Miccarty2 said:


> Anyway, I thought this was a great box! I have been dropping boxes (and resisting new ones) for a couple of months now to save $$ and because I'm on product overload, but I was really happy when I opened this one last night. I'll be interested to see the MSA review when it comes, to see the value, as it definitely feels like we got good value for cost on this one... especially as I can/will use basically everything in it.


I have also been dropping boxes for a couple of reasons...I am trying to konmari my house and that led to me watching a bunch of minimalism videos.  While I will never be a minimalist, it's really driving home how I have SO MANY THINGS, none of which I really need.  Plus I have some financial goals I am trying to meet that are more important than yet another subscription box. 

This one is a hard one for me, only because I really like Bianca.  Cancelling would feel a ton more personal than cancelling, say, Birchbox.  But when I realistically look at my subs and which ones I use vs. which ones don't fit my life right this second, this one is definitely on the bubble.  I can probably let go of Arianna Huffington and just buy the stuff from her boxes that interest me.  But breaking up with boxes is so harrrrddddd....


----------



## BrierReviewer (Aug 5, 2015)

I used my code this afternoon for the Velvet sunglasses. I went with the Babe style, which I believe is now sold out.


----------



## BrierReviewer (Aug 5, 2015)

I also received a shipping notice within an hour for the Velvet Sunglasses. That was surprisingly quick!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 5, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> I was referring to the socks mentioned in the comment above mine.  They weren't in MIZ08, they were in MIZ06: http://www.mysubscriptionaddiction.com/2015/02/bianca-jade-miz06.html


oh ok. before my time then  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BrierReviewer (Aug 7, 2015)

I received my velvet sunglasses this afternoon. They are very nice, look cool, and came with a gold colored sunglass bag that is lined with purple velvet. The inside of the glasses have a cool design. It does have 100% UV protection, and it's made in Italy. But honestly I'm not really seeing or feeling any quality difference that would justify the high price.


----------



## JayneDoe1313 (Aug 7, 2015)

Wasn't sure where to post this so please move whatever if needed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Has anyone been following the comments section on MSA for this box?  BAM....there's a lot going on over there!

It got me to thinking....I was wondering how everyone feels about the comments we make about the boxes we receive.  Do you edit your thoughts before posting something like  how you "hate" this brand or product or want to cancel your box?  I don't ever intend to hurt anyone's feelings (or any company's for that matter), but IDK, it seems like the box owners are really getting upset these days about comments.  

Any thoughts?


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 7, 2015)

I haven't read the comments over there but generally speaking I don't think small business owners should take the negative comments so to heart. There are always people who are going to like a box/service etc and those who don't. We've also gotten many companies requesting negative post about them to be removed over the years. We don't remove negative posts here on MUT. We welcome discussions and opinions both negative and positive about various boxes and everything else for that matter. We are not all going to like the same thing. If we did, things would be very boring. I think companies can learn valuable feedback from the comments if they can look at the issue more from a business respective instead of personal and how they can possible improve things going forward.

This was my first Bianca box and I liked it. I don't have that much time for fitness type of things but I wanted to try the box. I was excited about the watch but can't figure out how to get it to work. I'm most likely not her target customer but I wanted to try the box anyway and I knew it was a fitness box which isn't my every day life style. I can share some of the items with my son who is heavily into working out so it works out at the end. I knew that when I ordered the box. Overall I think it was a good box and I'm excited about using the salted promo and the spices. I wasn't excited about the Jafra sunscreen items but I'll happily pass them onto someone who might want to use them.



Spoiler


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 7, 2015)

This was my first Bianca box and I liked it. I don't have that much time for fitness type of things but I wanted to try the box. I was excited about the watch but can't figure out how to get it to work. 



Spoiler







image.jpg



&gt;&gt;

It's like a regular watch.  Take it out of the white casing.  Pull the yellow plastic off the knob that winds the watch (keep it pulled out and set the time - then push it in and it works like normal).  The key is the yellow plastic as that keeps the battery from draining until it is ready for use.


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 7, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> &gt;&gt;
> 
> It's like a regular watch.  Take it out of the white casing.  Pull the yellow plastic off the knob that winds the watch (keep it pulled out and set the time - then push it in and it works like normal).  The key is the yellow plastic as that keeps the battery from draining until it is ready for use.


Thanks so much!! Didn't realize I can take it out of the casing. lol


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 8, 2015)

JayneDoe1313 said:


> Wasn't sure where to post this so please move whatever if needed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">
> 
> Has anyone been following the comments section on MSA for this box?  BAM....there's a lot going on over there!
> 
> ...


The curiosity got the best of me and I read some of the comments over there. All I can say is wow! I don't think Bianca is making herself look the best the way she is directing her comments towards the people who are just commenting. We don't allow company reps to address our member's comments here on MUT because we want people to be able to voice their opinions about things without having to worry about a company rep responding to their comments. That's pretty crazy what's happening over there. I think Bianca should just let it go and not comment back to people. It's not making her look the best in my opinion.

Hope others will share their thoughts on this as well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> I'd love to hear what everyone things.


----------



## BratzFan (Aug 8, 2015)

I think Bianca should stop posting as well. She did an awesome job giving out spoilers and although it didn't work out for me, I'm glad she waited to ship this box 'complete.' I think this packed and varied box speaks for itself. I'm all for her keeping up her social media commmunications, though. It's nice that's she's accessible.


----------



## s112095 (Aug 8, 2015)

Wow I had just wandered over there on a whim. I think Bianca should stop paying attention to what others have said. With the last one I'm starting to think she may not be the best for a box.

I will say MSA commenters crack me up because no matter the value it's either never enough or that they didn't get their box right for them specifically. And while I love the site I think the value thing stems from Lis posting the list value and Amazon price emphasizes that.im generally good so long as what I paid is equivalent to what I paid.


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 8, 2015)

I understand that people expect a certain value with boxes (usually way more than the price of the box). I think that is the biggest draw of many of the boxes. I'm satisfied as long as the value is at least the amount that I paid for. I don't calculate the value of a box other than I might do a quick run down in my head. If I'm really excited about the content of the box I received, I don't even care what the value is. If I'm disappointed with the box, I think the value comes more into play but as long as the value what I paid for is there, I'm usually ok. It's nice that Bianca is accessible on social media for the people who wish to interact with her. That's what social media is perfect for. As a curator of a box though, she should let the negative comments go and not take them so personally. Everyone is entitled to their opinion and when you are curating a box to the masses, not everyone is going to like it. I have to say that seeing the Jafra products in the box where quite the shock to me because I didn't realize the brand was still around and I don't think that brand fits with the quality level of the box or Quarterly for that matter.


----------



## JayneDoe1313 (Aug 9, 2015)

About the curators reading/making comments.....I get that they put a lot into their work.  We all do.  Even if it is some big corporation, somewhere, someone is making a decision to make this product or promote that product.  If it goes wrong, someone may get criticized or even fired.  Even mega companies have humans working there.

It is business though.  Can you imagine if you went to return a gift at a store and said the reason was something like "I hate rose scented products" and the store owner/designer said to you that they didn't ever want you shopping in their store?  That's what I feel some of the curators are saying.  Weird to me.


----------



## RaeW (Aug 9, 2015)

JayneDoe1313 said:


> It is business though.  Can you imagine if you went to return a gift at a store and said the reason was something like "I hate rose scented products" and the store owner/designer said to you that they didn't ever want you shopping in their store?  That's what I feel some of the curators are saying.  Weird to me.


It's weird to me too!  I've seen this scenario play out with 3 different boxes now.  While it is a big turn off for me, mostly I'm just embarrassed for them.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Aug 10, 2015)

Yes on being embarrassed for curators!  It was hilarious to me when it was LLB because I didn't get that box and had no relationship with the curators.  It makes me sad when it's Bianca or Letitia from Decoterie because I have had email conversations with them and I truly like them and want them to succeed.  It's just never a good idea to attack your customers though, and an even worse one to poke the crazies.  Shake it off, ladies!!!

Wanted to warn you guys that my velvet sunglasses seem cheap; I would not recommend getting them if you are on the fence (only because I see that someone else on here felt the same way; makes me worried that it's not just the particular pair I selected).  Sure, they are reasonably cute, but I genuinely believe I could find better quality on the target shelves, and that makes me sad because I was SO excited about these!  I am stressed about getting my $85 back; I can't imagine how people feel who paid $75 more.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 10, 2015)

Yes, feel bad for Bianca (but she was less extreme than Letitcia, thankfully!).  I sort of don't understand why everyone went crazy on the Salted codes.  If they didnt want to use them, then just ignore them.  I am personally excited to try it out as I think it will be a good addition. I really enjoyed her box.   I'm wearing the watch now, actually.


----------



## Miccarty2 (Aug 22, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> Wanted to warn you guys that my velvet sunglasses seem cheap; I would not recommend getting them if you are on the fence (only because I see that someone else on here felt the same way; makes me worried that it's not just the particular pair I selected). Sure, they are reasonably cute, but I genuinely believe I could find better quality on the target shelves, and that makes me sad because I was SO excited about these! I am stressed about getting my $85 back; I can't imagine how people feel who paid $75 more.


I really appreciate your thoughts on the sunglasses. I was on the fence - and really don't need any more sunglasses, and am super picky - so you helped me restrain myself!

I like hearing everyone's thoughts about curators reading comments online and chiming in. It is a really fine line to balance, and I'm torn. On the one hand, I think it could be a win-win if curators can take negative feedback in stride and stay true to their vision while considering feedback from those who buy their boxes. On the other, it's nice to have a place to freely chat about boxes with people who understand/relate, and while I try to be fair and thoughtful generally, I find myself being more self editing if a know a small business curator will be reading.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Sep 28, 2015)

There are some really intriguing spoilers for #MIZ09!  Per Bianca's instagram, her next box will include @rescueskin moisturizer/serum (looks like a foil packet), @virasun tortoise shell sunglasses (1 of 2 styles), a nutrition app, and a @bellalifestyle blender in red.  I was TRYING to save some $$ but I need a new blender anyway so I'm back in.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Sep 28, 2015)

Oh and update on my sunglasses from the last box...the people at velvet eyewear were really easy to work with.  I sent my glasses back, they contacted me and asked for my measurements so they could help me find a style that would better fit my face, I declined (I actually liked the style I picked, just didn't think they were worth $84 much less $159), and my money was refunded.  I thought it was nice that they tried to work with me on finding a different pair.  It *almost* made me want to try something different because good customer service goes a long way with me.


----------



## Mermaid35 (Sep 28, 2015)

I'm really torn on whether to keep this sub.  The only spoiler that appeals is the nutrition app and i can get a week free already.  If it's for 3 months, that would be worthwhile but 1 month, not so much.  I hope there will be a fitness item.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Sep 28, 2015)

I thought we were supposed to get gloves again this month but I'm not 100% sure that is still the plan.


----------



## Miccarty2 (Oct 20, 2015)

I'm skipping this quarter, because I already have a blender (multiple blenders!) and multiple pairs of active sunglasses, so i figure the bulk of the value of the box just won't be there for me. But I'm interested to see what you all get! Seems like it should be shipping soon.


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Oct 28, 2015)

Today is apparently the final day to sign up for her box. She just sent out an email that her gloves and boxing wraps are in production so I'm assuming that means that they are not included in this box (something that I actually do want.) The app doesn't really appeal to me, I only wear polarized sunglasses, I have a Vitamix blender (and it's the best thing EVER!) and I'm already backlogged on moisturizers. I recently just started using the SPF moisturizer that she sent out in her last box and it's amazing! I love Bianca but I don't need anything in this box. Although I really appreciate that she spoils the box so much in advance, unlike Nina Garcia.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 28, 2015)

PrettyAndWitty said:


> Today is apparently the final day to sign up for her box. She just sent out an email that her gloves and boxing wraps are in production so I'm assuming that means that they are not included in this box (something that I actually do want.) The app doesn't really appeal to me, I only wear polarized sunglasses, I have a Vitamix blender (and it's the best thing EVER!) and I'm already backlogged on moisturizers. I recently just started using the SPF moisturizer that she sent out in her last box and it's amazing! I love Bianca but I don't need anything in this box. Although I really appreciate that she spoils the box so much in advance, unlike Nina Garcia.


I love her boxes too - and want to support her - and will get her next box, but am not getting this one. I too have a vitamix and work from home.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Oct 29, 2015)

Haha I subbed, unsubbed, resubbed so many times for this one!  Landed on staying subbed, more to support Bianca than actually needing more stuff.  I will definitely use the blender and the sunnies though.  I find myself not using the fitness stuff lately, hence me being so on the fence.  I am going to try to make myself do whatever workout is in this month's box though to get back in the habit.


----------



## Audrey Miles (Oct 31, 2015)

I just got my shipping information and I am excited about this box. I loved the spoilers and I feel like Bianca goes out of her way to bring her subscribers things they can enjoy that may not just be fitness related.


----------



## s112095 (Oct 31, 2015)

I unsubbed/resubbed.. meant to unsure but forgot so now I'm getting it. I already have a blender thingy of that size but it's not the most reliable so I figure it's a handy back-up. Do we know if there is a workout or anything this time? I always miss half the spoilers, but mine should be here hopefully Monday but no later than Tuesday


----------



## BratzFan (Nov 5, 2015)

Any spoilers? I missed out but am super curious!


----------



## Audrey Miles (Nov 6, 2015)

I got my box and it was really amazing. The sunglasses are really cool looking. The blender is really good quality. There were some samples that didn't matter much to me but I was pleased with the higher ticket items. For $50 box I feel like she went out of her way to really bring us some items we can use. I am not sure how to post a photo (if anyone wants to see, let me know please)


----------



## Jasujo (Nov 6, 2015)

I really love the sunglasses! When I saw the spoiler, I wasn't sure, but now that I see them in person, they are fantastic.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BratzFan (Nov 6, 2015)

I would like to see pictures!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Nov 9, 2015)

This was my favorite box of Bianca's in a really long time.  I didn't take pictures because I didn't realize no one posted the full box yet, but I will do that tonight.  Off the top of my head, there was the blender and sunnies, a really nice headband from an LA company, 2 servings of modern oats in really yummy flavors like goji blueberry, a vegan goji berry protein bar from fresh &amp; co (it was delicious), a tea bag, teeny foil packets of the rescue skin serum and moisturizer (1 each), and a bunch of decent discounts.  One of them was for 2 weeks with an app where a nutritionist gives you personalized feedback, and the code doesn't expire because they are expanding to android in 2016.  One was a discount on workout clothes.  I can't remember if there was a code for an actual workout this time or not. 

Bianca's letter was exceptionally good too...the theme was something like rise and shine for fitness (I'm sure I'm butchering it but you get the idea) so the letter was around her morning routine.  I just love her.


----------



## Mermaid35 (Jan 9, 2016)

Quarterly website says Bianca Jade box is shipping January.  Any spoilers yet?


----------



## Mrs30009 (Jan 10, 2016)

Mermaid35 said:


> Quarterly website says Bianca Jade box is shipping January.  Any spoilers yet?


Bianca released this spoiler on Facebook and Instagram  

Really psyched to announce this next SPOILER for my #MIZ10@Quarterly Box! It's a $30 shopping card for anything your heart desires at ZaraTerez.com. My thinking was that you'd buy yourself their funky accessory case for this value but they have so much that's awesome and fun that I wanted you to decide what to put the towards. This box is all about #fitnessfashion#fitnesstrends and being your own Resolution Icon! Can't wait to ship it to ya and if you're not signed up yet go to www.Quarterly.co.


----------



## Mrs30009 (Jan 10, 2016)

And this was the first spoiler

Here's your 1st Quarterly Box #MIZ10 SPOILER...

Say hello to @wojonutrition! Squeeze it into whatever you drink to experience #energy, #focusand #calm. ENERGY WOJO is my fave. Can't wait for you to try it! Get subscribed to my Q-box here: www.Quarterly.co and look for me as your curator


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jan 11, 2016)

More spoilers...Bianca asked people if she should include beambrush toothpaste / app in the next box so that's a possibility.  So far the confirmed spoilers are:

- The wojo nutrition energy drink thingies

- Something from @emilyhsudesigns (possibly just a discount code??)

- A $30 gift card to Zara Terez

- Neocell biotin bursts

- Mizzfit glovegirl boxing wraps

- 3 golden tickets for @urbanistalife's boston Bluetooth sport earphones


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 30, 2016)

Saw this spoiler on IG. It's a collagen supplement.


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 1, 2016)

Just read that the Laundress Sport Spray will be in the next box. Here is a pic from IG


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Feb 1, 2016)

Other stuff from searching #MIZ10...

Looks like there is some kind of packet of shake mix stuff from thesystembystacy - flavors are roasted almond, coconut, peanut butter, and coffee

Lifetherapy's pulse point perfume in flirt

Some kind of white chocolate with rose petal candy bar by xocolatti

Looks like Bianca is sending out another jam packed box.  I am so sad that I had to cut this one in the interest of more responsible budgeting in 2016.


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 1, 2016)

I had cut this one too due to budget reasons but based on the spoilers just ordered it. I need to make adjustments somewhere else since I just ordered this.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">  I hope it's a good one.


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 9, 2016)

My box just came! I'm glad I ended up ordering this.



Spoiler



I'm looking forward to trying the liquid collagen supplement and the protein powder and other supplements. I love anything Laundress. I'm most excited about the 3-months yogaworks membership. I've been wanting to do yoga so this is perfect. And of course the chocolate. Whenever there is chocolate in a box I'm happy even if it's a tiny amount.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Feb 9, 2016)

what's the light blue thing on the lower right?


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 9, 2016)

boxesandboxes said:


> what's the light blue thing on the lower right?


They are MizzFit Boxing wraps. It says to use these to wrap your hands before putting on boxing gloves


----------



## biki (Apr 4, 2016)

Has anyone seen any spoilers for the next box? I'm trying to decide whether to keep or cancel :/


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Apr 5, 2016)

Just a few spoilers out so far.  The theme is "Spring Lean" and it ships in May...Bianca's IG mentioned skincare, nutrition, hair care, and fitness equipment + workout being in the box. 

- A new flavor of kind snacks

- The book "Should I scoop out my bagel"

- Ambronite (a "drinkable supermeal")


----------



## biki (Apr 7, 2016)

Thanks! It sounds interesting! I think I saw the new snack from KIND bars as the black truffle, almond, dark chocolate one.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Apr 7, 2016)

Just saw another spoiler...spring bands by Mixed Chicks Hair...similar to the little phone cord looking hair bands we got in glossybox; looks like it's a 5 pack.


----------



## Geek2 (May 26, 2016)

Looks like they are starting to charge for the boxes. I just cancelled mine because I have too many boxes. Anyone waiting on their box?


----------



## Dana Ann (Aug 14, 2016)

I subscribe to many difference boxes, food, lifestyle, fitness, etc. and I have never had an issue this this!

Last month Gilt had a voucher for the MizzFit box for  $29.00 so I purchased one. Used the voucher on the Quarterly Box site without any issue, the box arrived today. I was shocked, they send me the MIZ07 box (the next box shipping now is the MIZ12)  from May 2015 so all the food products were expired and the 45 day online workout access expiring on 5/31/2015.  I have emailed Gilt, MizzFit, and Quarterly, i have FB each a message or posting and i have  also Tweeted the issue to all.  I really feel ripped off by MizzFit/Quarterly.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Aug 17, 2016)

Dana Ann said:


> I subscribe to many difference boxes, food, lifestyle, fitness, etc. and I have never had an issue this this!
> 
> Last month Gilt had a voucher for the MizzFit box for  $29.00 so I purchased one. Used the voucher on the Quarterly Box site without any issue, the box arrived today. I was shocked, they send me the MIZ07 box (the next box shipping now is the MIZ12)  from May 2015 so all the food products were expired and the 45 day online workout access expiring on 5/31/2015.  I have emailed Gilt, MizzFit, and Quarterly, i have FB each a message or posting and i have  also Tweeted the issue to all.  I really feel ripped off by MizzFit/Quarterly.


Oh, that is really crappy that they would sell it without advertising it properly!  Crunchlive is actually really amazing, I wonder if they would honor the gym discount if you explained the situation to them? 

Bianca and I used to chat so I sent her a message about this as well.  She usually really wants to do right by her customers; I'm surprised she hasn't replied.


----------



## Geek2 (Nov 16, 2016)

Here is a spoiler for the latest MizzFit box shipping soon. Anyone sub to this still?


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Nov 16, 2016)

I resubbed because I wanted the mini flat iron for travel, plus I just love Bianca as a human so I try to support her when I can.  Sephora has a cute amika mini hair dryer that matches it, so I put that on my xmas list.


----------



## Geek2 (Nov 16, 2016)

Can't wait to see what else is in the box @@lauradiniwilk! I would love to sub to this box but I'm clueless with flat irons lol I've been eyeing on the mini Amika dryer too but haven't got it yet. I've also been looking at the Buttercup dryer by Drybar.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Nov 21, 2016)

Bianca said on FB that this one actually hasn't sold out; today is the last day if you want to get it (unless it goes on best of quarterly); it ships this week.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (May 1, 2017)

The #MIZ15 hashtag on IG has lots of cute stuff for the next box...theme is summer revival / hawaii; ships in May

- Possibly a floral phone/card holder from empire signature (not sure if it would be a code to accommodate different phones or if it's actually included??) and three people will win a phone case by @kaselitt

- suuuuuuuper cute pink striped knee socks from @chrissyskneesocks

- a tangle buster paddle brush by @karecobrushes (can't get enough of these; my girls' have difficult hair)

- @2tomsworld "stink free" laundry detergent designed for sweaty gym clothes

- Sun therapy pro sport sunscreen (it was a little unclear in the description if this is actually included)

- Possibly a coupon from @wetswimwear

- floral pedicure toe separator thingies by @dipintopretty

- Possibly some kind of coconut water

- @cbdforlife lemongrass rub for aches/pains and relaxation (YUM - I LOVE lemongrass)

Does anyone besides me get this box?  I skipped a few months but I resubbed because #miz13 had that amika mini straightener.  Taking a little break made me appreciate it more.  The last few have been full of skincare and beauty and less fitnessy which is also nice.


----------

